# He's Here!



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

After what felt like the longest 2 weeks of my life, my wonderful, amazing, beautiful boy is here!

I have a free lease of him for as long as I want. I rode him regularly a couple of years ago, and fell in love with his docile laziness.

Without further ado, I introduce Dozer aka UglyButt aka DozeyButt aka Sh*thead, a 16HH (approx) 20y/o Quarter Horse gelding.









The most alert I've ever seen him, shortly after arriving in his new paddock.









With a mouthful of hay. My boy love his food.









Being handsome, as always!









Whoever said that you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink lied (this time!).









My sister aboard the Butt. It makes his tail look so tiny...









Big hugs for my boy <3









Possibly the best photo of me in years! I look less fat than usual 

Prepare to be flooded with photos regularly. When horses, cameras and I get together, it's always hectic. The fact that it's Dozer in front of the camera means that I will go completely overboard.​


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing like pictures of a pretty horse and a pretty girl.

You both look great together. Hope you have many years of happy trails ahead. Yes, I do see the sparkle in your eyes and I can tell you're crazy about him.....enjoy!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

He has such a kind eye! Enjoy that pretty boy!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You both look great together!!

Congrats!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Ya'll do look great together! Enjoy him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh how exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a big handsome lad hope you have great fun with him.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations-you two look great together! have fun w/him.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What a beautiful pair you two make!! He is adorable and you look great  Congrats on the new boy!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!! You guys look great together and I look forward to more pics please


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a nice looking horse, and the last photo you look kind of mysterious, dare I even say "sexy"? (yes, I am a straight woman). That is a photo i'd blow up and frame.


----------



## gaitless (Mar 6, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> the last photo you look kind of mysterious, dare I even say "sexy"?


It does have a _sultry_ look to it! 

Ya'll look great together. Hope ya'll have many miles of fun!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woo! Look at him! Absolutely yummy! Have fun girl!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats!! He's a cutie.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now _that's_ a Quarter Horse! Look at that chest, that butt, those legs and feet! That is one heck of a sturdy boy there.

You guys look great together .


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Please do not even bother to wonder if he's in my back yard when he goes missing tomorrow.... That is one good looking boy, and you guys look like you were made for eachother! He looks amazing in green!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone  It's been just about two weeks that I've had him now, and he's settled in wonderfully. I've gotten a couple of rides in already which has been wonderful, and he's already making an 'impression', aka possibly fracturing my big toe.

@tinylily - Oh boy, I don't think I've ever been called that before!  But thanks, and yes, I'm considering getting it printed and framed.

@smrobs - My thoughts exactly. He's that chunky and he hasn't been in regular work for years!

@Endiku - Oh no, you don't want to do that! I'd have to hunt you down  His colour was actually going to be blue, but once I got that headstall on him (it was from my last horse), I fell in love with it. He now has a matching hay net, and even my emergency vet wrap is lime green.

And now for a few new photos 









Our first ride <3 I love this photo, even though it looks like I'm hauling on his mouth (I think I was trying to stop him from barging through my camerawoman aka my mother) :/ You can see his wee little snip in it, too.









I took him for a little 'picnic' down the back paddock and went snap happy whilst he munched away.









He really enjoyed his picnic. His paddock before had beautiful long green grass. Here, not so much...









Looking at this one, it seems the throat latch was a bit tight... but it was on the loosest hole!









DozeyDerp.









These are his 'puppy dog eyes'.









Rockin' the fly veil.









Dozeybutt showing off his butt.









He' a weeeee bit long, methinks.​


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He looks happy!


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a good looking guy you have!!! Yall look great together and I too would say that one picture has a sultriness to it 

My dream to have a big bay gelding one day!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow - definitely subbing 
You both look great together xx

(and the photo of both of you is lovely) xx


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

He's real good looking - and I commend you for taking on an older horse! I have a 19 y/o Appendix QH who still thinks he is 5 lol


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Just another little update -

We're both doing quite well if I do say so myself. I finally have a farrier coming on Wednesday to shoe him, which should make a huge difference. In the meantime, we've been plodding around exploring paddocks with the odd trot and canter thrown in.

Today we just wandered on a loose rein through the paddocks, and then I took advantage of the nice warm autumn day to give him a shampoo.

And then I did something that he might hate me for.




























I think I did well though. The green ribbon I had bought to use for him had been 'temporarily misplaced', so I improvised with strips of his fluoro green vet wrap.

In my defense, he thoroughly enjoyed eating from/playing with his haynet for the hour+ that it took me to do. I think I did well to resist doing his tail too... though that day will come!​


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Aaaaand some more photos, including some of me riding (Oh dear!)

But before I could ride, I had to go and catch him, since he was down the far end of the paddock and didn't feel like coming to me. The cattle in the next paddock, however, were more compliant.









Then I had to fetch all the tack from the back of the car. Dozer helped with that by being my wonderful little packhorse. He didn't even flinch when they fell off after a few strides.









I look massive in this photo... But he looks good!









Aaaaaaand, canter!









My mother wanted to have a ride and, as per my rules, she had to swap her cowboy hat for a helmet. I had Dozer hold onto her hat for her 









And to add to the indignity...









He gave mum a bit of a scare when he shied at what appeared to be nothing, but the rest of their ride went in his typical style - slow and steady.









He was looking so handsome today that we stripped the saddle of and did a little photoshoot.

The pony on the next property had been let out for a run, which go Dozey's attention enough for some beautiful ears-forward photos!









But then his attention was back on the fact that I had a camera on him, _again_.









"Will you go away with that dang thing?!"









The shoot had a couple of party crashers, which really didn't bother Dozer much.









And then I got one of the best photos of the day once the shoot was over and we were back in the shade, making for a shoddy photo. Typical.









And I didn't even let up with the photos when he was back in the paddock eating dinner. Mind you, the party crashers didn't give up either, and one was even brave enough to sneak up beside him to share his dinner. Dozer did not allow that.









Aaaaaand that's it for today.​


----------

